# Route Optimization



## JmsWify (Feb 5, 2018)

Does anyone use a route optimization app? If so how did it work for you? What one is best? Sometimes I feel like Amazons route has me going in circles. Any suggestions?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/optimizing-the-order-of-delivery-route-stops.84/


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The app I use is called "my brain".


----------



## JmsWify (Feb 5, 2018)

Rude... I am new at Amazon Flex. From my understanding this forum is in place for fellow partners to help each other.



grams777 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/optimizing-the-order-of-delivery-route-stops.84/


Thank you. For your help much appreciated.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

JmsWify said:


> From my understanding this forum is in place for fellow partners to help each other.


Wrong. It's for people to come here to whine and moan that they can't get blocks, too many packages, etc.


----------



## JmsWify (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I guess I’m in the wrong place then. I’m not here to ***** and moan I was just asking for some advice. I’m out here where do I get to hear


----------

